# Ibun and Khîm



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 29, 2004)

I recently was talking with my teacher, who is a Tolkien reader as am I, and we came to disagreements over the death of Ibun, Mîm's son. I thought Turin's company shot both sons with arrows, Khîm died immediately, and Ibun died shortly thereafter (maybe the next morning). He claimed that Khîm was the only one shot and Ibun died a long time afterwards.

Am I wrong? If or if not, can someone provide some quotes?


----------



## Aulë (Jan 29, 2004)

Khîm was the only one shot by Túrin's company. He didn't die instantly, but rather died soon after. That is why Mîm was so upset- because Túrin had prevented him from returning to Amon Rûdh to save Khîm's life. Ibun and Mîm were later captured by Orcs, and Mîm betrayed Túrin. Ibun's fate was never mentioned, but one might presume that he was killed by those Orcs, or perished soon after, since Mîm was stated to be the last of the Petty-Dwarves.



> _Unfinished Tales: Of Mîm the Dwarf_
> "Three only, I guess," said Túrin; and he led the way, while behind him the outlaws groped along the passage by the feel of the rough walls. Many times it bent this way and that at sharp angles; but at last a faint light gleamed ahead, and they came into a small but lofty hall, dim-lit by lamps hanging down out of the roof-shadow upon fine chains. Mîm was not there, but his voice could be heard, and led by it Túrin came to the door of a chamber opening at the back of the hall. Looking in, he saw Mîm kneeling on the floor. *Beside him stood silent the Dwarf with the torch* [Ibun]; but on a stone couch by the further wall there lay another. "Khîm, Khîm, Khîm!" the old Dwarf wailed, tearing at his beard.
> "Not all your shafts went wild," said Túrin to Andróg. "But this may prove an ill hit. You lose shaft too lightly; but you may not live long enough to learn wisdom." Then entering softly Túrin stood behind Mîm, and spoke to him. "What is the trouble, Mîm?' " he said. "I have some healing arts. Can I give you aid?"
> Mîm turned his head, and there was a red light in his eyes. "Not unless you can turn back time, and then cut off the cruel hands of your men," he answered. "This is my son, pierced by an arrow. Now he is beyond speech. He died at sunset. Your bonds held me from healing him."


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh man... I hate being proved wrong. O well, it's been a long time since I read the Sil (I just started rereading it though).

Thanks, Aussie!


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 29, 2004)

I think Ibun may have been under Mîm’s 'protection' when the Orks attacked Amon Rûdh, though as Aulë says he probably died later since Mim is alone when he goes to Nargothrond and is said to be the last of the Petty-Dwarves.


----------

